# So how are you guys all doing on your WIPs?



## A_Jones (Nov 17, 2014)

I feel that since I was gone a lot the last couple months I dont know where you are all at.  I want to know how you are all doing and talk a bit about everyone's WIPs.

Currently mine is a little scattered.  I am doing what I can, but there is a lot that is up in the air right now.  I am not quite sure about the ending or some of the characters.  I haven't been here in a while.  Its been probably two years since I had to figure out the plot.   I knew what I was doing for FAE pretty early so I am a little out of my element.  But I will push on. 

How about you all?


----------



## thepancreas11 (Nov 17, 2014)

I set aside my novel and started writing an entire new one knowing that what I'd written didn't quite have the punch to get me started in the literary realm. 40,000 words in, though. Sometimes, you have to just start from the beginning again. I'll come back to Simple Simon in good time, when I've learned more about how to write.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 17, 2014)

_Beyond Light_: 3rd draft complete 84,000 words
_Unholy Light_: 2nd draft complete 107,000 words
_Darkest Light_: 56,670 words
_Observer_: 1st draft complete 94,000 words
_51_: 8,211 words
_Adrift_: 14,734 words
_Playing With Dolls_: 20,007 words
_Unearthed_: 13,328 words
_Immune To Death_: 7,556 words

Those are all my main WIPs and their word counts.


----------



## TKent (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow to all of you!  I have approx 30K on the romance novel, but I'm not happy with about half of that, and tweaking it big time.  And about 2500 on a short story - working on rewrite of the short story.


----------



## popsprocket (Nov 17, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> How about you all?



Quite poorly...

I have a returning idea that I never made it past 20k on. Trouble is that even though the idea is haunting me I haven't sorted out any of the problems that I had the first time around.

Am also sort-of-plotting a novella. But I've never been good with shorter stories so there's not much chance I'll actually write it.

- - - Updated - - -



Bishop said:


> _Beyond Light_: 3rd draft complete 84,000 words
> _Unholy Light_: 2nd draft complete 107,000 words
> _Darkest Light_: 56,670 words
> _Observer_: 1st draft complete 94,000 words
> ...



Looks like _someone_ isn't even a human...


----------



## TKent (Nov 17, 2014)

my thoughts exactly!



> Looks like _someone isn't even a human..._


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 17, 2014)

Bishop said:


> _Beyond Light_: 3rd draft complete 84,000 words
> _Unholy Light_: 2nd draft complete 107,000 words
> _Darkest Light_: 56,670 words
> _Observer_: 1st draft complete 94,000 words
> ...



I had forgotten why I can't stand Bishop . . now I remember.

My novel has been successfully revived after a planned hiatus for Real Life deadlines. I'm near 20k words there, which isn't as deep as I would like, but those 20k are scattered out through different parts of the story, so at least I feel like I know what I am doing with the story arc. I am liking the story again now, but getting my momentum back after an unavoidable two week break was hard.

I am also sequentially editing short stories and shipping them off to journals. I am trying to move those along like clockwork so that hopefully I will get a few acceptances.

I'm no Bishop, but I'm slowly moving work along.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm at about 61K with another 20k or so to go, though I haven't been working on it too much recently(in the last month there have been two family deaths and I almost lost my dog.) Even so, I have done a little work on it, mostly touch ups and a bit of planning for the end and I plan to do some major writing tonight at least a few k so by the end of it I hope to feel less guilty for slacking off.

Edit:Wow was I off, I had forgotten about chapters I'd written in separate documents so I feel a little better now.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Nov 18, 2014)

I've got two main ones I'm working on.  One is 10,000 words in, the other about 8,000.  With most of my work I find that I'm able to write out a good plot, character information, and then write about 10,000 words in a few days then I get stuck.  It's not a lack of enthusiasm or even a lack of planning - I write out pretty detailed plot points.  It's just like this weird road block.  I figure I'll get past it at some point and write another 10,000 in a few days.  I'm probably just weird.


----------



## tepelus (Nov 18, 2014)

Pretty much haven't done jack with my Gothic novel for the last few weeks, not since my cat disappeared. Been in a funk since. Also still not sure how to proceed where I'm stuck in it. I've tried writing future scenes to try to get the juices flowing again but no can do. I'm in the middle of the book slums, the dark night of the soul, so to speak. I need to stop jerking around on the intertubes and get to writing. The only way to get out of this lull I'm in is to write myself out of it. I've done it before with the last novel I wrote, I can do it again with this one. Just have to do it. Do eeeet!


----------



## Bishop (Nov 18, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> Looks like _someone_ isn't even a human...





TKent said:


> my thoughts exactly!





InstituteMan said:


> I had forgotten why I can't stand Bishop . . now I remember.
> 
> I'm no Bishop, but I'm slowly moving work along.



Hah! Well, it's the result of (coming up to...) one year's worth of work wherein I write approx. 2000 words a day. Sometimes more, sometimes less. The problem is that I often work on one for a while, then get an idea for one of the others, then work on it for a while, and so forth, switching on and on until one's done. 

_Adrift _was going to be my NaNoWriMo, but we had some serious data issues at work, and I've been working like a dog there to recover the delivery structures, so I've been really unable to hit my usual goals. Today I wrote 590 words, a huge failure... but alas, we move on. I've completed a 105,000 words in 40 days, so I know I can do 50,000 in 30; sad I won't be completing, but at the same time, I know I could have if I hadn't been beaten down by work and coming home exhausted each day. I just hit on a new idea for where I am in _Immune to Death_, so I bet that's where my keystrokes will be going in the near future. And _51 _is my for fun project. It's fairly unoriginal, but it's a story idea that I love and wanted to flesh out, so there it is. ALL of my books take place in the same universe, even _Playing With Dolls_, which takes place in 1947. They just haven't discovered the aliens yet >.>

I also have about 10 short stories, one Fantasy novel that's sitting at about 5,000 words, and a Romance novella at around 40,000 words completed.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bishop said:


> _Beyond Light_: 3rd draft complete 84,000 words
> _Unholy Light_: 2nd draft complete 107,000 words
> _Darkest Light_: 56,670 words
> _Observer_: 1st draft complete 94,000 words
> ...




Showoff! :highly_amused:


I've just started my second WIP, right now I'm somewhere in the vicinity of 4000 words (Still trying to figure it out)


----------



## voltigeur (Nov 18, 2014)

My WIP is doing well. I don’t know what the word count is since it is written as individual scenes. 

I slowed down on purpose after my first scenes had so many red marks it looked like something out of the Texas Chain Saw Massacre! I realized I needed a clue. Now my scenes have mild suggestions but the writing is more succinct and clear. Grammar is much better.  My online editing reports are much shorter as well. 

I recently discovered some new de-classified information about naval operations in 1981. That required a total rethinking of my Navy story line.  The new line is much more action packed and more fun to write about. The bad news is 4 scenes will not make the story now. (Guess I will chalk those up as practice.)

I also have felt that 1980 is rambling so I am working on shortening only cover 3 or 4 events that set up the rest of the story and get on to 1981. 

The thrill my last beta reads the readers are definitely getting the story as well as the overall story line. They got pissed when the read the last scenes. The comment was “All of this expense and risk and putting people in danger just to show off?”  I was thrilled that the overall theme is coming through to those that have read between 6 & 8 scenes. 

I need to start taking the scenes and “chapter bash” them together. I will also need to get some longer beta reads so I can get feedback on pacing.


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 18, 2014)

The revision of my novel has been delayed a bit, as life circumstances have gotten in the way. But so far, it's going well. I'm happy with the progress, and I hope to start working on the query letter by New Year's. :encouragement:



			
				tepelus said:
			
		

> Pretty much haven't done jack with my Gothic novel for the last few weeks, not since my cat disappeared. Been in a funk since.


I bet. It can be hard get the creative juices flowing when the mind is on something else. 

I hope your cat returns!


----------



## Schrody (Nov 18, 2014)

My WIP is at 9 k+ words. I'm trying to write every day. I also try to concentrate on only one WIP at the time, + I just write and struggle not to edit whenever I write something bad. I've seen better times.


----------



## Sam (Nov 18, 2014)

_Chasing Shadows: _125k 
_
Project XMG_: 105k 

_The Georgia Directive: _90k 

_Alone Against Tomorrow_: 70k 

_Point of Entry_: 20k


----------



## Skodt (Nov 18, 2014)

The Choices We Make:18,500
Peril: 130k this is my third draft for this one. 
Strongtooth- 56k
Rauma- 10k
Aikida Sane- 66k
The Old and New- 18k

And a few shorts. I have the same problem as Bishop, it seems I get a new idea more often than I can finish an old one.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 18, 2014)

Rose Hunter is at 40,000 words after a few months hiatus to pull together the Reflections in a Black Mirror collection (45,000 words).


----------



## Schrody (Nov 18, 2014)

1st WIP - 3.046
2nd WIP- 1.041
3rd WIP - 8.627
4th WIP - 2.120
5th WIP - 4.820
Finished novel, needs to be re-written - 15.936
2nd Finished, needs to be re-written - 21.236
6th WIP - 9.309
7th WIP - 4.839
8th WIP - 4.658
9th WIP - 2.762
10th WIP - 735

Have two more, but I'll abandon them completely, as I don't like the idea of them anymore. I always forgot to mention I have one more finished novel, but it's not on the computer, and I intend to abandon that too.


----------



## Tettsuo (Nov 18, 2014)

Interesting you guys measure by word count.  I measure by chapters, because I generally set my outline by chapter.

So, in my current WIP, I'm at chapter 10 of a 12 chapter book.  Getting close!!

That's the rough draft of course, so I still have a ways to go.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 18, 2014)

Tettsuo said:


> Interesting you guys measure by word count.  I measure by chapters, because I generally set my outline by chapter.
> 
> So, in my current WIP, I'm at chapter 10 of a 12 chapter book.  Getting close!!
> 
> That's the rough draft of course, so I still have a ways to go.



Well, I don't have the number of chapters or pages I need/have to write, but it's easier for me to measure it with words.


----------



## A_Jones (Nov 18, 2014)

I was talking more along the lines of how you feel about your current WIP.  If you are still headed in the right direction and if anything surprising has come up.  But impressive word counts some of you!


----------



## Bishop (Nov 18, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> I was talking more along the lines of how you feel about your current WIP.  If you are still headed in the right direction and if anything surprising has come up.  But impressive word counts some of you!



*Beyond Light: *_I worry this book has a "big middle" wherein my main characters are tossed off their path for a chunk of the text, and while they're still working toward their goal, I worry it's distracting to the reader. It was my first full novel, and has been rewritten in its entirety now, including a new ending which I like a lot more. __
*Unholy Light:* This book is in desperate need of some further editing. Its last edit was well before the summer and I've shaved out some bad habits since then. I need to go back and clear them out. Still, the story is very good, and what happens to my characters here is very cool.
*Darkest Light:* Despite some early betas demanding this work (Unholy Light ended on a minor cliffhanger), its somewhat cooled to me. I am making some changes to my universe's history, and it only affects this book directly. So changes need to be made. Could be some time before this one's finished.
*Observer:* Love this tale, its main characters are two of my favorites, and there's one scene that always gets me giggling when I think about it to this day. Still needs editing and there's a spot where I plan to inject another scene, other than that, she's done.
*51:* Just for fun story, a premise I've seen in fiction before but adored and wanted to bring to light in my own universe. This is the closest to modern-day setting I get (2050), and while its main character is a little flat so far, the side characters are totally worth it and all of them a blast to write.
*Adrift:* My likely failed NaNo project, this will end up being a tense, short thriller. So far, I love it, and will continue to write it as best a pace I can given the overload of work I've been dealing with at my job. Sorry, NaNo, I'll get you next year. Or next month, for that matter.
*Playing With Dolls:* Ah yes, my departure from Sci-Fi. A noire tale inspired by my winning LM entry, this one's been very fun to write, and it's the only piece I've written in the first person narrative. I'll get back on it soon, no doubt.
*Unearthed:* My first lead character that's female, and a much smaller cast of characters than I'm used to. Still, it's an easy write and the words are coming readily when I work on this piece. I'm just not sure where I want it to go just yet, so I'm working on others.
*Immune To Death:* Inspired directly by Harry Harrison's Planet Of The Damned, this book is a rarity in my sci-fi works as it takes place entirely on the ground. It's the sequel to Observer, and is a blast to write, if a bit 'classic' in its approach. Love this tale.

You asked. _


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 18, 2014)

I feel good about mine. I backburnered my 4 other novel-length ideas, all in the barely started to mostly done stages, to focus on one that resonated with both my wife and me. I figured if we both liked it, that was the one to focus on for now. 

I had previously come to the firm conclusion that I have to focus on one long WIP at a time if I am ever to finish anything.


----------



## A_Jones (Nov 18, 2014)

Bishop said:


> _
> *Playing With Dolls:* Ah yes, my departure from Sci-Fi. A noire tale inspired by my winning LM entry, this one's been very fun to write, and it's the only piece I've written in the first person narrative. I'll get back on it soon, no doubt.
> _



Wow I thought you hated first person!  Very cool!


----------



## Bishop (Nov 18, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> Wow I thought you hated first person!  Very cool!



Well, I realized I was sort of blinding myself to it and I wanted to open up and try it. That's why the LM story came out in the first place. Then I found it's not so scary after all. Kinda like when you sneak into the girls' bathroom when no one's around, just to see what's inside (FYI: At my grade school, they had a couch in the girls' bathroom. A COUCH. So unfair.) and you find out that it's not a cootie haven. Hence, I began writing a novel in that perspective. It's an oddity for me. It's in first person, it involves a romance plot, it's a mystery story instead of science fiction, it requires a LOT more research...


----------



## Schrody (Nov 18, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> I was talking more along the lines of how you feel about your current WIP.  If you are still headed in the right direction and if anything surprising has come up.  But impressive word counts some of you!



Working on my WIP number 6. It's still goes in the right direction, I just have the problem of the "middle", although it's not really a middle of the novel yet. I got somewhat bored by the story - I want to jump right at the more interesting scenes, but the scenes before needs to be written too. I can do it.  How 'bout you, A?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm only on my second WIP. My first one comes in at just short of 50,000, probably still at editing stage.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Nov 18, 2014)

My novel is in the middle of a harsh third edit, currently standing at 127K words or so.  I'm slowly turning it from a "theme with promise" to an actual, legitimate story worth reading from cover to cover.  Characters are being combined, scenes are being added and removed, and lots of excellent suggestions from my beta readers are being implemented.  My first draft was the original idea, my second draft was pulling out everything unnecessary, and this third (and hopefully final) draft is where the narrative and characters are smoothed out and properly presented to the reader.  It's a lot of work, but I like the potential.


----------



## Tettsuo (Nov 18, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> I was talking more along the lines of how you feel about your current WIP.  If you are still headed in the right direction and if anything surprising has come up.  But impressive word counts some of you!


Oh!

Well, I think I'm going to have a tough edit, particularly on the 8th chapter.  I really pushed through that one with zero inspiration.  Lord it was painful.  But, as usual, it should come together during the editing process.

Other than that, I'm feeling very excited about reaching the end of the novel.  I'm coming upon a really pivotal moment in the story and I'm really struggling to back off and not rush the story and the characters to reach this moment.  If I do it in a ham-fisted way, I could really soil the reader's trip to this portion of the story and suck the life out of the encounter.


----------



## garza (Nov 18, 2014)

_Sketches from the Life of Paul_ set for release in Belize next Summer. My agent is trying to work a deal to have it picked up by a US publisher. I'm not certain how that kind of deal works with fiction, but my agent uttered those universal words of comfort - Trust me!' The story starts in Mississippi and ends in Belize, so there should be interest there and here.


----------



## dale (Nov 18, 2014)

i'm still stuck on 4000 words on the novel. i'm not gonna trash it, even though i've been stuck there for almost a year. i
just have to find a way to become insane enough again to get back into it. i'm about 1/2 way through with my latest short story.
my 1st attempt at a "war story". i have a deadline on that one, so i'll make myself finish it soon.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm at 4587 words now on my second WIP. I'm shooting for 5000 today. Wish me luck gang :thumbl:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 18, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> I'm at 4587 words now on my second WIP. I'm shooting for 5000 today. Wish me luck gang :thumbl:




EDIT: I just hit 5000 (Yay!)


----------



## A_Jones (Nov 18, 2014)

Congrats Mustard! May you have many more amazing words.


----------



## alanmt (Nov 18, 2014)

I started the month with 21,000 words to go, and figured I would just pound those out this month instead of doing nano. It ought to be easy since it is less than half of the nano word count, but going has been very slow. I just am so tired after putting my little girl to bed.    Just passed 7,000 words for the month at lunch, though (@61,000 words now) and on a roll and at a part of the book where the words seem to flow onto the page, so maybe I can finish it over the Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## Jeko (Nov 18, 2014)

My only WIP at the moment is my application to Oxford, which is a convoluted narrative filled with cyclic passages of mundane torture and spasms of psychological breakdown. But overall, fun.


----------



## Sc0pe (Nov 18, 2014)

The first of my planed six book is alright. Other than needing a great deal of converting and editing editing I don't think the story layout will change much once i fer around to it. The characters and there are just how i want them to be. The problem they faced resolved and hook to the next one set. May look on how to make the hook a bit more sweet but a task for another time.

Part two I feel will need toe most work on. Some parts that i thought looked good in my head turned out to be long winded when out to paper. Also I came up with a more interesting idea to implement at the half way mark that required me to throw in a number of characters rather than have name less fodder. Although I do feel the climax that resulted from doing this was good and giving the set up it did not look like a last second plan I think I will mix it in with the first half of the book by dripping in the charters before hand and getting there role out of the way a bit sooner.

There is a fight scene that will need to be cut short. Even though I cut at least a few hours it was still too long and was a drag to wright. I wanted to show the amount of stamina the big bad has by him drain out the fight as to take them out when they are on there last legs.

Even  though i feel it was a step up from the first book in both scale and world building it's been left with a number of moments that could have been paced better.

My third and current book I feel is going  good. Maybe since I came here or I have just becomes more seasoned over time but I feel that my writing has changed. I became more of a basher that i did when i started. (May have happen some way in between book 2) Come what may it will be the one that will need the lest amount of reworking so far since it's here that I just started to wright in a novel format and come in here for  tips and what not that has helped me a lot. I felt i needed a list of how i will map events since i am pacing them between a number of flashbacks. I know all that will happen but I feel having a map on how to best place these chapters would be ideal and it already proved me wrong once when i jumped the gun and went to a part i did not have planed out on the list until later on. Looking back at it I now have come to trust the me that sat down and mapped the chapters out.

Other than a moment where my characters gone and done something I did not have in the script things have been going smoothly. I had it coming since I have been trying to hold them back for a little bit now. So yeah... just need to get my head around how I will wright the chapter i am on.

If all goes to plan then this book will mark a great pivotal point in the story. 

The forth book will be the biggest shift in gears for the charters and setting. If done well it will be my most finest piece of work I can for-see. I am most excited to reach this part of the story right now.

The fifth book for the most part is kind of hazy. I had an idea but after some thinking thought it would may not be able to stand on it's own merits. Lately I have come up with a more solid idea for a focal plot point but not too much of what's between it. I know it will have direct effects to what takes place in the book before but if i reach it and don't find much to work with overall I will just merge it will the last book.

For the last one I have known how it ends for a long time and I cant see that changing much if at all by the time i get to it. It is what pushes me to wright for the most part. It will be full throttle all the way to the climax.

After that I don't know. I could make another story in the same world. It is a very big world and I already had another story planed in it before i started this one.


----------



## garza (Nov 18, 2014)

Cadence - Which college?


----------



## EmmaSohan (Nov 18, 2014)

Close to finishing up (I hope!) my WIP. 70K. It always had good parts and I kept adding more, but I am _finally_ starting to like the whole thing.

It started with a question from someone at writingforums, and it was affected throughout by this forum. (From start to end -- I recently put in a couple good lines thanks to the theme discussion, some recent lines come out of a conversation with PlasticWeld, and my current focus comes out of an old discussion.)

Somewhere along the line I got better at finding problems than solving them, which made editing painful. The story was also outside my usual formula, I think that made it hard for me.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Nov 18, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> I was talking more along the lines of how you feel about your current WIP.  If you are still headed in the right direction and if anything surprising has come up.  But impressive word counts some of you!



In that case, I feel awesome. After spending most of the night finding chapters I had thought lost/forgotten and adding them into my mass document, I am now only six chapters away from completing this draft. *squee* Unfortunately, I have only the faintest idea how the book is going to end, so I have no idea what those chapters will be yet, but i intend to enjoy the process of figuring out and then trying to enjoy the editing process.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm at the beginning of a potentially exciting WiP. Loads of research to be done on a couple of subjects, which I enjoy. Part of the process might include my writing a thesis length work of an academic type and then using that throughout the story. I have an idea that one of the characters is writing this during the story, but her findings and reasonings will reflect my own, and they'll hopefully help produce something that is both interesting fiction and academically interesting/original. 

The first step is to do what I'm thinking of as a feasibility study; i.e. to discover which medium will better suit the story. I'm drawn to a novel, but thinking it might be a full length play. Either way, it'll be my first attempt at completing either of these.

Holds nose.

Jumps in.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Nov 19, 2014)

I am torn!

All of my writing has been put to a halt because two of them want attention first and I can't decide which one to work on.

I need to work on the project for lesson # 9 with Long Ridge BUT Chapter 1 of my break-in novel beckons. This tug-of-war is killing my desire to write. And my motivation is out the door.

I thought that I was done with chapter 1, apparently there were some tidbits I over looked based on the responses from others members. And this is what's holding me up. Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the input, there's just issues that have stumped me and these are what's demanding to be done first- despite the fact that I have a deadline with Long Ridge of Dec 15th.

I really hate it when one story demands to be given precedence over another, especially when the other has a fast approaching deadline.


----------



## Arianna (Nov 19, 2014)

Until That Day
It has a good beginning. I am finally starting to get unstuck on where I want to go next. I still don't know how I would end it. 

Family Mergers
I've done 26 chapters, but they are short (limitation of the now-defunct forum I was on). You might see it as 10 chapters done. It has a few significant problems, and I just lacked the motivation to deal with them. It has been in limbo for some time now. 

The Siren's Song
i made good progress as a short story, but I'm now redoing it in a much longer form. 

#1 and #2
Not started. Both have giant plot problems. I can fix #1 if I were to come up with the right idea for it. #2's has been like a Gordian knot. 

#3
i finished planning it. I have not actually started it so I can focus on TSS.


----------



## A_Jones (Nov 20, 2014)

So I have covered a lot of ground in my story boarding but I am still missing the giant WHY that should be stapled across the thing.   Hopefully though discussion and bouts of deep thinking I will finally have it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 20, 2014)

Schrody and I have a contest going to see who can write more each day. I wrote 1566 words and have my fingers crossed Schrods can top that. I hope to do the same tomorrow and beyond.


----------



## InspektorF (Nov 20, 2014)

I set aside O Death for a while.  I spent so long on one chapter that I lost interest in the entire thing for now.  I picked up on a sci-fi novel that I've been working on for a couple years.  I'm at Chapter 5, about 15000 words.  I feel pretty good about how it is going at the moment.  I only have a vague notion of what the next 2 chapters will cover so after that I'll have to sit down and figure out how to proceed further with it.  I have a rough idea of how it should end.  It's just figuring out how to get from point A to point B now.

I am hoping to finish Chapter 5 this weekend but there's Christmas shopping on Saturday and cooking chicken enchiladas for a potluck dinner at work on Monday that will eat up a lot of my time on Sunday.  But still, there is hope!:eagerness:


----------



## Deafmute (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey i remember reading your FAE post, as i recall I enjoyed it. Don't remember if i posted a full review for it or not, but I would love to see where you are with it now. 

My works are all moving at a snails pace. I keep getting sucked into other things. These RPs are like crack for me, kills me how easy it is for me to sit down and crank out great scenes and dialogue in an RP and then never get around to putting that much effort into my actual novels. O well, I think ill just keep telling myself that these RPs count towards my overall writing experience.


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 20, 2014)

Deafmute said:


> My works are all moving at a snails pace. I keep getting sucked into other things. These RPs are like crack for me, kills me how easy it is for me to sit down and crank out great scenes and dialogue in an RP and then never get around to putting that much effort into my actual novels. O well, I think ill just keep telling myself that these RPs count towards my overall writing experience.



Why not write a novel using your RPG character as your main character? :encouragement:


----------



## Deafmute (Nov 21, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> Why not write a novel using your RPG character as your main character? :encouragement:



I actually have considered that this may be what I need. When I do RPs I always script out a character. I give them some signficant backstory and driving motivations. With my novel I just put what I considered to be likeable characters into a storyline I came up with, I don't give the characters a history before I start writing, and I think that is why dialogue comes so much harder. These characters don't have anything to talk about other than what is actually happening. They don't have any driving aspects to their personalities aside from what is happening in the story.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 21, 2014)

RP's are a great way to better define and develope characters actually, they force you to figure out how that character thinks and acts in an environment that you don't control, with characters that aren't your own.

It's amazing how much more attuned you can become with them once you lose control of everything else, makes it easy to focus on who they really are.

The appeal of RPs is that you don't have to rely on just yourself to develope the world and that your entries are, in general, just a paragraph or so. Throw in the anticipation of other people's responses (and for me, the desire to out do those I'm playing with, as if it's some kind of unspoken contest > ) and it's easy to see why one might lose themselves in a good co-op.


----------



## helium (Nov 28, 2014)

Coming out beautiful. Everybody read it and hated it. But is all good. Just editing its title and drawing some cover art on MS paint.


----------



## Jeko (Nov 29, 2014)

WIP update: Oxford have given me an interview. It's in less than two weeks. *panic*


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2014)

Cadence said:


> WIP update: Oxford have given me an interview. It's in less than two weeks. *panic*



I'm sure you'll do great


----------



## Schrody (Nov 29, 2014)

16 443 words in my current WIP.


----------



## twelvesoswald (Nov 30, 2014)

My first one is called Little Girl, Big City. It is 56,886 words and still in the first draft but I'm going to revise it in January. It was my novel for NanoWriMo this year, and I want to see if I can go somewhere with it.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Nov 30, 2014)

30k, but revamping it to be faster. Definitely getting green eyes with some of the more established/experienced authors here ><


----------



## queenslime (Dec 1, 2014)

The Chase Through the Galaxy - 18k, but this one I'm writing and planning at the same time.. This is a sci-fi story, and I'm also in the planning stages of a fantasy one, so it's great to jump from one genre to another. Exiting, no?


----------



## John Galt (Dec 1, 2014)

queenslime said:


> The Chase Through the Galaxy - 18k, but this one I'm writing and planning at the same time.. This is a sci-fi story, and I'm also in the planning stages of a fantasy one, so it's great to jump from one genre to another. Exiting, no?



I tried to do something like this, but I kept abandoning the one and pursuing the other; then I found something new and abandoned that one. 

Roughly 50K into an epic fantasy project... So that's about 30% complete.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 1, 2014)

Right now I'm running at 20,779 words.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Dec 1, 2014)

4, 755, 418, 931.

I fell asleep on the keyboard again


----------

